# Pokemon Platinum



## DSFAN121 (Jun 23, 2007)

Now that fish is gone I can post Pokemon stuff without being called a 9 year old.     

Anyway, holy crap, these people are amazing. They're making a G/S/C remake with FR/LG graphics using GameMaker. It will also include the made-up Irafa Isles, which are the Sevii Islands of this game. The Isles have Hoenn Pokemon on them, including all the legendaries of Hoenn and the Kanto legends that weren't available in G/S/C. All 386 Pokemon up until R/S/E are obtainable in this game, even the "unobtainables".The game is scheduled to come out in late 2007/early 2008. A demo will be available soon. I'm listening to music that's going to be in it; FR/LG versions of G/S/C songs, plus R/S/E songs for the Irafas.

http://gscplatinum.proboards51.com/index.cgi


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 23, 2007)

O.O

<big><big><big><big><big>WOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!</big></big></big>


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jun 23, 2007)

Ack! It's teh screen stretch! Please edit your post.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 23, 2007)

Laaaaaaaaaaaame. I want to see an actual remake of GS.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 23, 2007)

I know, sorry, It strectched to far and FF doesnt have a scrolly button on the bottom. Thanls Bul.

But anyways, its still going to be awesome, Ds or no.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 23, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> But anyways, its still going to be awesome, Ds or no.


 This is going to be on the computer...


----------



## Tyler (Jun 23, 2007)

There's been rumors about a real G/S remake announced at E3 I believe.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 23, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> There's been rumors about a real G/S remake announced at E3 I believe.


 Yeah, my friend said that they announced a remake.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 23, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Better than Nothing.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 23, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Think what you want.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 23, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okayz.   
^_^


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 23, 2007)

I want to see the real one!


----------



## Nate (Jun 23, 2007)

I've seen it before, and kept up with it until a few months ago. Neat idea though.


----------



## Knightshot (Jun 24, 2007)

yes, its a remake, but not for gba, or DS. you have to play it on your computer...


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 24, 2007)

Knightshot said:
			
		

> yes, its a remake, but not for gba, or DS. you have to play it on your computer...


 At least theres a Remake, thats what  i say.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 24, 2007)

Has anyone read what the admins and most of the community sound like? They're idiots! For god sakes one of the staff has a GAIA avatar. And also this is being make in GameMaker so I don't expect much either way. This project=suck.
Oh also, they have the worst looking and made forums I've ever seen.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 24, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Has anyone read what the admins and most of the community sound like? They're idiots! For god sakes one of the staff has a GAIA avatar. And also this is being make in GameMaker so I don't expect much either way. This project=suck.
> Oh also, they have the worst looking and made forums I've ever seen.


 Agreed.

Also, the admin REALLY don't know how to sprite.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jun 24, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Has anyone read what the admins and most of the community sound like? They're idiots! For god sakes one of the staff has a GAIA avatar. And also this is being make in GameMaker so I don't expect much either way. This project=suck.
> Oh also, they have the worst looking and made forums I've ever seen.


 Yeah, I'm looking around and I'm starting to see that.

The FR/LG remix music is quite catchy though. I'm listening to it now.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 24, 2007)

Here are some "rules" for the site:



2) Do not disrespect the Mods or Admins if they correct you.
3) Do not ask questions that have already been asked or that are answered on the site or in an FAQ on the forums
4) Do not bump topics. (Reply to them in order to push it up in the listing)
9) Do not question the mod/admins way of things. If you have concerns about how certain mods are working, PM/E-Mail a Mod or an Administrator.
10) Do not make clone accounts of yourself and post with those accounts, they will be smitted (banned).
11) Do not post about asking why other users have been banned or not, they aren't banned without them being guilty.
12) Do not post a thread in the wrong section, check before posting.
13) Do not flame people or start a flamewar
14) Do not make threads with the sole purpose of starting a fight/flamewar.
15) Do not give your account to a banned user, the offense is ban-able.
16) Do not make posts asking someone to be banned or unbanned or asking why they were banned or unbanned.
17)* Do not insult users by calling them "n00bs" or other derogatory statements.*

and, a quote from a mod:
"Okay, I'm starting to get really peeved at all of the farfetched ideas by *n00bs* to "improve" the original game. (not to insult anyone) But I'm starting to side with some other members on this issue. We need to get down and be strict about what to do with all this nonsense and stick to what we want."

sounds like they think they're way above the rest of the people...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 24, 2007)

o.0


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 24, 2007)

Hmm, I made a post about the same as mine here, but with more stuff and of course it just magically vanished


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 24, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Hmm, I made a post about the same as mine here, but with more stuff and of course it just magically vanished


    

Admins have magical powers.

EDIT: I cannot contain my laughter. They're trying to translate a Japanese Pokemon site and one person who apparantley knows the language says "I've seen these before, it's either Hiragana or Katakana."

IT'S BOTH, YOU MORON. xDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 24, 2007)

Anyone else notice the massive amount of spelling/grammatical errors in the rules? For god sakes have someone who can actually WRITE, write the rules.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 24, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Anyone else notice the massive amount of spelling/grammatical errors in the rules? For god sakes have someone who can actually WRITE, write the rules.


 LOL

I joined as a spriter there. To help them? God, no. To show how bad they suck.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 24, 2007)

Ultra... you're more needed for PKMN Topaz... go to pokerealm.net (maybe .com, I forget).


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 24, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Ultra... you're more needed for PKMN Topaz... go to pokerealm.net (maybe .com, I forget).


 I don't see how they need my help there.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 24, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It seems to be a much better project.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 24, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I see no project.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 24, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 See the Pokemon Topaz part of the site?


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 25, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's text-based.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 25, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Text is the worst idea in all of humanity.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 25, 2007)

Why remake G/S? Worst games in the series.
Bugger remakes. It's an entire waste of developmental time. It was so pissed when FR/LG came out: it was hardly better than a remake.
I don't want remakes. I want NEW Pokemon games, godamnit.

And I looked at that site an turned away as soon as I saw the Sloganizer banner. Sloganizer pwns, but don't use it as an f'in banner.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 25, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Why remake G/S? Worst games in the series.
> Bugger remakes. It's an entire waste of developmental time. It was so pissed when FR/LG came out: it was hardly better than a remake.
> I don't want remakes. I want NEW Pokemon games, godamnit.
> 
> And I looked at that site an turned away as soon as I saw the Sloganizer banner. Sloganizer pwns, but don't use it as an f'in banner.


G/S were the best in the series... only ones that let you get 16 badges. 

yeah, thats what I was thinking. (about the sloganizer banner)
but they have another banner in other places, I dunno why it doesn't show up on the front page.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 25, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, we get a water-down version of the first game too? Goodie!

Sure, do the same thing, but not with a G/S remake. How about a new game with two regions. Kick twice as hard.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 25, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Why remake G/S? Worst games in the series.


 O.O

Umm, Excuse me, G/S was the best.16 badges, a Rival that isnt your next door neighbor, Whirlpool as a TM, Both legends are catchable, The Elite 4 is so cool, Koga's Daughter is hot,Blaine lives in a cave, Blue leads Viridan, you can ride that ship over and over, The game is actually somewhat tough, You can fight red at the end, Koga's daughter is hot, Koga's daughter is hot, and a RED GYRADOS!   
^_^


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 25, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As long as it has Koga's daughter.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 25, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, as far as gameplay and the actually Pokemon themselves went, G/S was by FAR the worst. If the only thing you care about is a leader of a friggin Gym, then I guess I can't help you.


----------

